# celeste cables?



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

Anyone know of any source for celeste cable housing? I've never seen any, but would get some if I could. Thanks.


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

DougSloan said:


> Anyone know of any source for celeste cable housing? I've never seen any, but would get some if I could. Thanks.


These come up periodically.


http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=42331&item=3687190931&rd=1

TF


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

*thanks; appreciate it*



TurboTurtle said:


> These come up periodically.
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=42331&item=3687190931&rd=1
> ...



Thanks again.


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

DougSloan said:


> Anyone know of any source for celeste cable housing? I've never seen any, but would get some if I could. Thanks.


Doug, Picked up a roll of brake housing at less than a $/ft. If you need some, let me know. - TF


----------

